# bermuda grass hay



## redtailgal (Sep 25, 2011)

x


----------



## Renegade (Sep 25, 2011)

I've used it with great results for more then 15 yrs. I do add alfalfa for my show goats and does with kids but everyone else gets bermuda hay in winter and graze bermuda pasture the rest of the year. 
You will find many people here don't like it. Not sure why.

Donna


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 25, 2011)

x


----------



## DonnaBelle (Sep 26, 2011)

Just for fun, I called our feed store and bermuda hay is $9.00 a bale.

What's yours going to be??

DonnaBelle


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 26, 2011)

My book says goats will pretty much eat ANY type of hay as long as it is good quality. It's really more for roughage than anything else & keeping that rumen moving along.


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 26, 2011)

c


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 26, 2011)

dang, 2.50 is good for a bale of good hay. That's about what we payed for our horses' hay 18 years ago.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Sep 28, 2011)

We get a bermuda/peanut here for $6 a bale and our girls love it its mostly bermuda. We do supplement with alfafa usually timothy alfafa or orchard alfalfa but the t/a is $12 a bale and the o/a is $16 so we give free choice bermuda peanut and a few flakes a day of the others . we also occasionally get all peanut and thats $16 also but its their favorite.


----------

